# Another New Thoroughbred



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hell he is lovely! Though I am partial to chunky, grey tbs


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Kayty, deffinately a nice looking fella  he is bloody quiet to boot so I'm keen to start working him.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I love him :lol:


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

oh my!! what a beauty!...love the black mane! I'm a sucker for greys too...very nicely put together also!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! I like him, a lot!! More photos please


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohhh! I LOVE him!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I love a black mane on a gray horse. Very nice!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice looking guy. Congrats on getting him


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love your horse's color 
what is his name? 
good luck with him


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

n'aw, he doesn't want to live in _australia_, he wants to come live with me in Texas! What a gorgeous boy. Definately one of the most solid, well built TBs I've seen in a while...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is very handsome! I also love how the white on his face goes down around his muzzle. And I've always loved greys


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Quite a handsome fellow! Hope he lives up to your expectations.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone  already had offers on him and I only brought him home on Sunday lol.

His name is Forrest.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I really like that name for him


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, he's awesome!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a nice looking horse.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

That name seems to suit him


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Again, thanks everyone. I have been dealing with TBs for a long time but it's still nice to hear that people can appreciate the same qualities that I see in this boy


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow he is gorgeous!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! I second that we need more pics! :wink:


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

GORGEOUS! I absolutely LOVE greys, too! & His adorable pink muzzle is TO DIE FOR. Lucky..(x Congrats!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Stunning! Can't wait to see your progress with him!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Im just a sucker for TBs! And he is nicely built! and a total looker!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I love him.....if he goes missing don't look at my place first....in fact save me for last


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Aweful picture but here is Forrest on his first ride..


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG his name suites him!!! I love FORREST!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

IN LOVE. I'm coming over to give him a hug and steal him from you. You're in driving distance :twisted:


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> IN LOVE. I'm coming over to give him a hug and steal him from you. You're in driving distance :twisted:



Haha, scary thought 

He will be for sale sometime in the future though


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Why would you sell that beauty?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

MisssMarie said:


> Why would you sell that beauty?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I buy, train & sell TB's as a hobby


----------

